# Gleichzeitige WLAN- und UMTS-Verbindung / Unterbrechungsfreies vertikales Handover



## datenmuell (18. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob es möglich ist, dass ich *gleichzeitig* über eine bestehende WLAN- *und* UMTS-Verbindung eine Datei herunterlade? Oder macht mir da die Routingtabelle einen Strich durch die Rechnung, weil ja nur eine Route als "default" gekennzeichnet werden kann?
Ich möchte ein nahtloses Handover vollziehen, d. h. dass bei schwächer werdendem WLAN-Signal automatisch UMTS aktiviert wird (diese Implementierung läuft bereits) und dann für eine gewisse Zeit die Daten über beide Schnittstellen transportiert werden. Ein Handover, bei dem eine kurze Unterbrechung stattfindet (beim Wechsel von WLAN zu UMTS --> "default route" ändern), funktioniert ebenfalls bereits problemlos.

Für Antworten wäre ich euch dankbar!

Viele Grüße,
datenmuell

P.S.: Falls gefragt - Ich programmiere in Java unter Ubuntu.


----------

